# Middle name for Azalea



## SarahBear

We won't know if the baby is a boy or a girl until the baby's arrival, so I want to have both a boy and a girl name ready. We can't come up with a middle name for our girl name of choice though, Azalea.

I was thinking perhaps "Ann" could work as it's short and simple and a family name. My husband doesn't like it. Grace sounds pretty good, but it's my first child's middle name. My husband came up with Brynn, but I don't like that name. "Rose" also sounds nice, but with a flower first name, "Rose" might be a bit too flowery. It's also my niece's middle name so my husband doesn't think we should use it.

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Boo44

I agree you need a short name for the Middle. 

Azalea May
Azalea Faith
Azalea Claire
Azalea Eve
Azalea Alice

Out of interest, what is your boys name?


----------



## littlelily

Azalea Kate
Azalea Seren
Azalea Jane


----------



## SarahBear

Boo44 said:


> I agree you need a short name for the Middle.
> 
> Azalea May
> Azalea Faith
> Azalea Claire
> Azalea Eve
> Azalea Alice
> 
> Out of interest, what is your boys name?

Leo Dylan. I'm not crazy about Dylan, but I'm fine with it and it has significance for my husband.


----------



## HappyAnjeL

Azalea Mae
Azalea Lynn
Azalea Leigh
Azalea Laine
Azalea Hope
Azalea Joy
Azalea Marie
Azalea Jean
Azalea Shea
Azalea Elise
Azalea Quinn


----------



## RubyRainbows

Azalea Pascale (which is French for "born at Easter") - I think having a flowery first name and a middle name to represent Easter-time is a nice name for a "spring" baby!


----------



## RubyRainbows

The suggestion of Azalea Joy is very pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## Boo44

Azalea Joy - good name!

I really like Leo Dylan x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My friend has just had Azalea Joy.


----------



## Zephram

Leo is my son's name, so I totally approve of your boys name choice!

I think Azalea Ann is too many A sounds next to each other, I don't find it easy to say. I think another three syllable name could also work.

Azalea Rosalie
Azalea Josephine
Azalea Helena

Google a list of three syllable names if you want to see more. :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

I vote for Azalea Joy too! Another suggestion: Azalea Belle

Leo Dylan is a lovely name.


----------



## SarahBear

Azalea Joy is no good because it rhymes with my last name!

(first kid has my husband's last name and this one will have my last name)

Azalea Belle is also no good because her cousin's name is Isabella and goes by a variety of things including Belle.


----------



## mummytobe_93

I really like azalea rose and I don't think it's too flowery. 

Azalea may
Azalea grace
Azalea hope
Azalea Kate
Azalea faith


----------



## SarahBear

No one has mentioned it, but what about Sophie? My husband likes the name as a first name and I've been against it because Sophia is the number one name for babies in the US right now and the name makes me think of seals thanks to Dr. Dolittle. I'm fine with the idea of it as a middle name though.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ive never seen doctor doolittle so no idea but sounds nice. I would personally avoid all the names with As or E as the first name has lots. Its just me being picky :p I think Ruby would balance it out.


----------



## Pearls18

Where I'm from Bryn is a male name and means hill lol.

I've always liked the sound of Rae as a middle name but I like middle names to be significant and not just be a pretty name so I would go for Ann.


----------



## SarahBear

Well, moot point now! Leo Dylan was born on 3/20. Kept trying to update on my phone, but my phone browser kept crashing when using B&B.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations xoxo


----------



## CandiceSj

I find that there is absolutely nothing wrong with using a neice or nephew's middle name as a middle name. I also don't think there should be anything wrong with using their first name as a middle name or middle name as a first name but that can be a bit touchy maybe. 

My husband has a bunch of cousins with the same name as him! I find that a bit much but I've gotten used to it! He has at least 3 other cousins who share his given name lol It was a really really popular name in his age range. He's Egyptian so it's different than here lol

Ann sounds like the best choice ever, since it sounds good, it's a nice name and most importantly is a family name. Since the middle name isn't used very much in a child's life you might have some hope in convincing your husband?


----------



## Zephram

SarahBear said:


> Well, moot point now! Leo Dylan was born on 3/20. Kept trying to update on my phone, but my phone browser kept crashing when using B&B.

Congrats on having a Leo too!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! Lovely name :)


----------



## CandiceSj

SarahBear said:


> Well, moot point now! Leo Dylan was born on 3/20. Kept trying to update on my phone, but my phone browser kept crashing when using B&B.

Congratulations!! :D


----------

